# Tesla Model 3 on Uber Platform



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

The Tesla Model 3 is available for preorder and starts at $35,000.


*Would you use this for Uber? UberX? Select?*​
Thread is for this and general discussion about the Model 3 on the Uber platform. Deliveries aren't until late 2017. Assumes no autonomous vehicle tech on platform.

Model 3: https://www.teslamotors.com/model3


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I never really cared for Teslas. You can get one of these for like $1000 or less these days, but you won't be able to charge your car next to your phone.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I never really cared for Teslas. You can get one of these for like $1000 or less these days, but you won't be able to charge your car next to your phone.


But the 215 miles per charge is attractive, then again how often would you need to charge this if drivers can knock out 200 miles in 1 day..


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> The Tesla Model 3 is available for preorder and starts at $35,000.
> 
> 
> *Would you use this for Uber? UberX? Select?*​
> ...


Not a good idea to drive Uber in a new $35,000 + vehicle as regardless of make or model. Total long term money losing proposition but to each their own.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Not a good idea to drive Uber in a new $35,000 + vehicle as regardless of make or model. Total long term money losing proposition but to each their own.


Even on Select? Especially on UberBlack.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

First ride in a Tesla 3

https://www.periscope.tv/w/ac2nqjI5...wj3ILkJu7E16EKemsF7SJaWUFauxkHbdqQmNcHefoMQ==


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Even on Select? Especially on UberBlack.


Absolutely no on X. Perhaps on Black or Select until Uber slashes rates again. would like to know the depreciation rate would be on a new Tesla but no luck thus far finding out.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

There was a guy driving Tesla S on X only in Austin ... even gave a few drivers the keys to test drive it. But after the 2nd rate cut he switched to Select/Lux and hasn't driven X since.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm very tempted to reserve mine.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> Absolutely no on X. Perhaps on Black or Select until Uber slashes rates again. would like to know the depreciation rate would be on a new Tesla but no luck thus far finding out.


Tesla holds it value very well. Tesla backs it by purchasing the car back from you at full price. It has virtually no maintenance (outside of tires and brakes) you can put 100,000 miles on it and it still drives like day 1. They don't even put years on Tesla's, unlike other cars they're all made the same. You won't find a listing with the caption 2013 or 2014 tesla for sale, just "tesla for sale".
I have an electric car and put 75,000 miles on it.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so itching to reserve mine. It won't be used for uber. I'll probably get mine in 2019... Lol


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

So far it's a 2 year reservation....200 miles is nothing in livery service. Even the Model S I would need another 150 miles out of it before I'd take it into consideration. Even then $70-$90k is too much for a sedan. By the time some people get their hands on this new model Tesla will be producing something more technological and efficient.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I never really cared for Teslas. You can get one of these for like $1000 or less these days, but you won't be able to charge your car next to your phone.


The good old Mercury Cougar rehashed after the land yachts they used to be. I believe this was pretty much a reskinned Ford Probe GT as they shared the same engine. Kind of brings to mind the Jaguar X Type which is nothing more than a Ford Contour SVT in dress clothes. Believe it or not UberATL ops is so stupid they'll allow it on UberBlack (even though it's been out of production since around 08?) just because of the "Jaguar" name....even though you couldn't get any real livery work driving the thing...lol! Sometimes Uber's "standards" make me laugh.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The Cougar shared a platform with the Mondeo, Contour, and Mystique, so it's closely related to them. The X-type isn't a rebadged Contour SVT though. The Contour was a second generation Mondeo while the X-type is based off the third generation. The Cougar was originally intended to be the next generation Ford Probe, but Ford decided to dump the Probe name and call it the Cougar instead.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Something like 180,000 people put in reservations the first day, according to one report I read. Elon Musk put it at 130,000. Production of the Model S is something around 31,000, based on reported annual sales. Good luck on getting one in the next few years, even if the planned Dutch plant doubles the production.
I love the idea of a reasonably priced Tesla, even with a range of only 215 miles. The bulk of my day-to-day driving is in town or r/t freeway drives of under 70 miles. My Plugin Prius handles almost all my in town driving on EV alone. So there's something to be said for getting old and driving less.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> There was a guy driving Tesla S on X only in Austin ... even gave a few drivers the keys to test drive it. But after the 2nd rate cut he switched to Select/Lux and hasn't driven X since.


 Sounds like he has money to burn lol what a life


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Sounds like he has money to burn lol what a life


he told us that he was driving Uber 'cause he recently retired and he was bored; but he really didn't need the money. If I didn't need the money and I was bored, I certainly wouldn't p/u over-privileged people who were too cheap to take a cab


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> he told us that he was driving Uber 'cause he recently retired and he was bored; but he really didn't need the money. If I didn't need the money and I was bored, I certainly wouldn't p/u over-privileged people who were too cheap to take a cab


 I wonder how few of them really appreciated being in a Tesla S. Isn't that like 100K?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Now Tesla is saying they have 276,000 deposits. They have sold 110,000 cars since they started in 2008. Could be a very long wait.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I wonder how few of them really appreciated being in a Tesla S. Isn't that like 100K?


Considering he was driving Tesla S, he should have been rocking a perfect 5*; but he wasn't, haters gonna hate


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a reservation on a Model 3. 

If it comes out before the fed Tax credit expires. I'm buying to flip. If it expires/phases out, I'll probably still be able to flip it. 

Or if I like it enough I may keep it.

Uber pax won't touch it X/Select/Black.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Null said:


> I have a reservation on a Model 3.
> 
> If it comes out before the fed Tax credit expires. I'm buying to flip. If it expires/phases out, I'll probably still be able to flip it.
> 
> ...


There up to 325,000 now. Any idea of your position?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There up to 325,000 now. Any idea of your position?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Null said:


> Unfortunately not.


When did you put in your reservation? I put mine in Monday afternoon when the number was still reported at 275K.
I was heartened to hear that they were going to roll out in California first due to proximity. I figure 2 years at the best . No way I would be running X with this. Hopefully it will qualify for Select. I am sure it will not do Black simply because it will be too small. Though rear seat room is suppose to be excellent. I doubt if I would consider letting an UBER pax into it though. Unless rates are improved post IPO.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> When did you put in your reservation? I put mine in Monday afternoon when the number was still reported at 275K.
> I was heartened to hear that they were going to roll out in California first due to proximity. I figure 2 years at the best . No way I would be running X with this. Hopefully it will qualify for Select. I am sure it will not do Black simply because it will be too small. Though rear seat room is suppose to be excellent. I doubt if I would consider letting an UBER pax into it though. Unless rates are improved post IPO.


I did my reservation online about 2 hrs after they opened the site for it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I reserved one... Currently I own a Prius and a rx450h. I am a big fan of the hybrids and electric cars. Ok, where is that tree I must hug, right now!


----------

